# Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben



## Denno (19. September 2017)

*Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*

Der Titel sagt an sich ja schon alles. Und zwar habe ich die Frage ob man irgendwie an meinem Netzteil Gehäuselüfter anschließen kann. Am Mainboard hab ich nur noch einen Stecker frei, wollte jedoch vorne Luft reinziehen und hinten rauslassen, deswegen brauch ich 2.

Netzteil: 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W - Hardware, Notebooks

Lüfter den ich mir kaufen möchte: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min 19 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm

Nebenfrage wäre noch ob man daran auch LEDs anschließen könnte für die Optik.

Grüße


----------



## Jimiblu (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*

Klar kannst du das. Kauf dir einen 3 Pin auf Molex Adapter dazu. Dann kannst du den Lüfter aber nicht mehr regeln, er läuft dann mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit (12Volt normalerweise), dafür gibt's aber auch 
 3/5/7/9 Volt Adapter, dann dreht er was langsamer.
LEDs gehen bestimmt auch, kommt auf deren Anschluss an. Ansonsten gibt es dafür auch Adapter (Molex auf *LEDanschluss*)

€: Grüße an meine dämliche Handy Autokorrektur


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*

Wenn dein Netzteil einen entsprechenden Anschluss hat ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das aber nur beim Dark Power (P10/P11) der Fall.
Ansonsten musste über einen Adapter gehen und den Molex benutzen, den jedes Netzteil bietet, sprich du besorgst dir nen Molex auf 3-pin oder 4-pin fürn Euro oder so und kannst alle Lüfter deiner Wahl direkt am netzteil betreiben, mit Y-Kabeln auch beliebig viele.
Nur regelbar ist das natürlich dann nicht (bzw. nur statisch durch 7 oder 9V-Adapter), also Lüfter wählen deren Nenndrehzahl für dich auch lautstärkenmäßig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## KnSN (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*

Hallo Denno! 

Es handelt sich um lediglich zwei Lüfter, für diese ein Insulation Displacement Connector von der Hauptplatine zur freien Verfügung steht, insoweit er als der einzige verbleibende Anschluss das Gesamtsystem nicht destabilisiert, je nachdem was er alleine zu leisten imstande ist und was ihm der N-Channel-Transistor in Aufteilung zu ihm gekoppelten Anschlüssen noch zur Verfügung stellen kann. Letztendlich ist der Maximalstrom von den zu koppelnden Lüftern ausschlaggebend dafür, was derjenige Anschluss auf zu wenden hat. 

Anhand von diesem Vorfall kannst Du Dich daran orientieren, wie man die Vereinigung von vielen, hungrigen Lüftern verkehrt umsetzen kann: 
Silent Wings 3 PWM Highspeed 1600 Rpm rattert 

Die 0.2A des be quiet! Shadow Wings 120 mm MID-SPEED PWM [BQT T12025-MR-PWM] sind generell kein Problem, denn immerhin liefert ein schwacher Anschluss von einem Low-Budget-Mainboard die 0.6A je Anschluss ab. 
Ich rate den Mainboard-Anschluss bewusst an, weil er die Möglichkeit zur Regelung des Lüfters bieten *kann*. 

LG!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



Denno schrieb:


> [...] Und zwar habe ich die Frage ob man irgendwie an meinem Netzteil Gehäuselüfter anschließen kann. Am Mainboard hab ich nur noch einen Stecker frei, wollte jedoch vorne Luft reinziehen und hinten rauslassen, deswegen brauch ich [...].


Hallo Denno,

es gibt viele Optionen, nenn am besten Mainboard und Gehäuse. Zuerst sollte geprüft werden, ob der freie Mainboardanschluss überhaupt geregelt ist und keiner mit festen 12V.
Dann ist die nächste Frage, welche Lüfter man überhaupt nehmen sollte. Ich persönlich finde die SW3 zu teuer und zu laut und halte diese Lüfter in der Summe für eindeutig besser:
3-PIN be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
4-PIN be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es bei zwei Lüftern bleibt und der Anschluss regelbar ist, reichen einfachste Y-Adapter:
3-PIN: Diverse Molex 3-Pin Y-Kabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
4-PIN Diverse 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Werden es langfristig mehr als zwei Lüfter, kann man sowas nehmen, mit zusätzlicher Stromzufuhr, um das Mainboard zu entlasten. Ist der zweite Anschluss nicht regelbar, 
kann man damit z.B. den CPU-Anschluss für drei Lüfter tauglich machen.
4 PIN auf 6 x 3 PIN DeLOCK 4-Pin-Molex auf 6x 3-Pin-Lüfter Adapter 5V/12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
4 PIN auf 3x 4 PIN https://geizhals.at/akasa-ak-cb002-pwm-splitter-smart-fan-cable-a561581.html?hloc=at

Direkt vom Netzteil geht z.B. sowas:
3 x 5V https://www.amazon.de/Lüfter-Adapterkabel-InLine-12V-auf/dp/B000TFZFDS/
1 x 7V https://www.amazon.de/InLine-Lüfter-Adapterkabel-12V-7V/dp/B000TFZFFG

Je nach Anwendung können auch einfache Lüftersteuerungen Sinn haben:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolram

Ich hoffe, der Mainboardanschluss ist regelbar, dann reicht ein einfachen Y-Kabel, kaufst Du Noctualüfter, sind die automatisch dabei:
z.B.: https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12a-pwm-a903911.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
...


----------



## Denno (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



KnSN schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um lediglich zwei Lüfter, für diese ein Insulation Displacement Connector von der Hauptplatine zur freien Verfügung steht, insoweit er als der einzige verbleibende Anschluss das Gesamtsystem nicht destabilisiert, je nachdem was er alleine zu leisten imstande ist und was ihm der N-Channel-Transistor in Aufteilung zu ihm gekoppelten Anschlüssen noch zur Verfügung stellen kann. Letztendlich ist der Maximalstrom von den zu koppelnden Lüftern ausschlaggebend dafür, was derjenige Anschluss auf zu wenden hat.



Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich davon nicht ganz so viel verstanden, meinte Kenntnisse sind leider nicht so weitreichend. Was ist denn ein Insulation Displacement Connector?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> es gibt viele Optionen, nenn am besten Mainboard und Gehäuse. Zuerst  sollte geprüft werden, ob der freie Mainboardanschluss überhaupt  geregelt ist und keiner mit festen 12V.
> Dann ist die nächste Frage, welche Lüfter man überhaupt nehmen sollte.



Mainboard ist GA-H81M-D2V (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE und Gehäuse... Ja, ist das Acer Aspire M7720, War mal ein komplett PC aber bis auf das Gehäuse ist nichts mehr original. Da ich jedoch auf meinen Geldbeutel ziemlich achten muss ist kein Geld für ein neues drinnen, umbauen wäre kein Problem, müsste ja ohnehin vorne Platz schaffen für einen Lüfter. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es bei zwei Lüftern bleibt und  der Anschluss regelbar ist, reichen einfachste Y-Adapter



Ich hoffe ihr könnt aus dem Mainboard rauslesen ob es regelbar ist, ich hab persönlich leider keine Ahnung. Soll bei 2 extra Lüftern bleiben, wenn das eurer Meinung nach rausreichend ist.

Bisher aber ein großes Dankeschön an alle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



Denno schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt aus dem Mainboard rauslesen ob es regelbar ist


Nicht durch Handauflegen auf das Mainboard, oder scharfes hinschauen, der Voodoo gleiche Trick ist,  ins Handbuch zu schauen: 

GA-H81M-D2V (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE

*1: Position der Lüfteranschlüsse:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Belegung der Anschlüsse*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Was bedeutet das:*
- Du hast mit dem CPU-Anschluss einen klassischen 4-PIN Anschluss  mit fest 12V, geregelt über das PWM Signal (Speed control)
- Du hast einen SYS-Anschluss, der eigentlich ein Spannungsgeregelter 3-PIN Anschluss ist, damit aber auch alle 4-PIN Lüfter regelbar sind, hat er auf dem 4-PIN mit VCC eine feste Spannung
*=> Ja, beide Anschlüsse taugen zum geregelten Betrieb von Lüftern, ich würde max. 3 Lüfter an einen Anschluss hängen. 
*
Verzeih mir bitte den ersten Einleitungssatz, die eingebundenen Darstellungen muss man nicht verstehen. Das ist alles andere als selbsterklärend. 
Wir erklären doch gerne. Ein billiges Y-Kabel reicht. Ich würde 4-PIN Lüfter kaufen, weil immer wenioger Mainboards für 3-PIN Lüfter eine Regelung 
vorsehen. Ein Lüfter hält aber mehrere Plattformen aus.


----------



## KnSN (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



Denno schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Insulation Displacement Connector?



So nennt sich die Konstruktionsweise von einen Lüfter-Anschluss an und nach einem Low-Pin Count. Man kann ihn ebenso als LPC-Header oder einfach als Midi-Molex definieren; -  im Falle von Grafikkarten und Netzteilen ist eine noch kleinere Variante gängig, der Mini-Molex. 
Schneidklemme – Wikipedia 
Low Pin Count – Wikipedia 



Denno schrieb:


> Mainboard ist GA-H81M-D2V (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE



Ein CPU_FAN und ein SYS_FAN an einem IT8620E von ITE Tech. Inc. - So ziemlich die unterste Preisklasse. 

Bitte checke, ob der SYS_FAN sich per SpeedFan ansteuern lässt! 
Download SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer 

Das hoffnungsvolle an dem SYS_FAN ist, dass er über ein Nuvoton-Controller beschalten ist. Offensichtlich verfügt das GIGABYTE GA-H81M-D2V über zwei Low-Pin Count Input/Output Interfaces, eine Methodik, wie ich sie in so lediglich von den AMD-Plattformen (bis AM3+/FM2+) kenne, welche der Einsparung wegen einen Secondary-Controller für die Nebenanschlüsse durch den Chipsatz (AMD) realisieren und die Hauptanschlüsse versorgt werden über einen Primary-Controller aus dem Hause ITE Tech. Inc., Fintek Industry Co., Ltd. oder Nuvoton.


----------



## Denno (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Verzeih mir bitte den ersten Einleitungssatz, die eingebundenen Darstellungen muss man nicht verstehen. Das ist alles andere als selbsterklärend.
> Wir erklären doch gerne. Ein billiges Y-Kabel reicht. Ich würde 4-PIN Lüfter kaufen, weil immer wenioger Mainboards für 3-PIN Lüfter eine Regelung
> vorsehen. Ein Lüfter hält aber mehrere Plattformen aus.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nichtmal gedacht das man mehrere Lüfter an einen Anschluss dranhängen kann per "Adapter" Das Mainboard selbst hab ich auch gebraucht von ebay gekauft, war weder Blende, noch nen heftchen oder sonst was dabei.
Also würde sowas quasi reichen? Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM 2x 4Pin PWM 10cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



KnSN schrieb:


> Ein CPU_FAN und ein SYS_FAN an einem IT8620 von ITE Tech. Inc. - So ziemlich die unterste Preisklasse.
> 
> Bitte checke, ob der SYS_FAN sich per SpeedFan ansteuern lässt!
> Download SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer



Kann ich morgen mal testen, habe gerade keinen Lüfter neben mir den ich reinstecken kann.

Vielen Dank an euch zwei


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



Denno schrieb:


> Also würde sowas quasi reichen? Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM 2x 4Pin PWM 10cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Ja, das reicht. Speedfan benötigst Du nicht, es reicht, im Bios eine Lüfterkurve nach Bedarf einzustellen oder über das Gigabyte Programm "Easy Tune" die Lüfter einzustellen:
Downloads zum Board: GA-H81M-D2V (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE
- Betriebssystem auswählen
- Reiter Utilitys 
- EasyTune

Viel Spaß beim Lüfterdrehzahl optimieren. Man bekommt sie alle leise, man muss es nur machen



Denno schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nichtmal gedacht das man  mehrere Lüfter an einen Anschluss dranhängen kann per "Adapter"


Leider finde ich nichts zur Leistung. Üblich sind 1A (also 12W) selten 2A. Da nichts dran steht, gehen wir sicherheitshalber von 0,5A aus, das wäre 6W.
Die meisten Lüfter haben 1-2W, darum sind drei Lüfter problemlos.


----------



## Denno (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



KnSN schrieb:


> Ein CPU_FAN und ein SYS_FAN an einem IT8620E von ITE Tech. Inc. - So ziemlich die unterste Preisklasse.
> 
> Bitte checke, ob der SYS_FAN sich per SpeedFan ansteuern lässt!
> Download SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer



Ehrlich gesagt blick ich da nicht genau durch, aber ich hab 2 neue Fragen. Ich hab einen älteren Lüfter nun an an den SYS_FAN drangehängt, funktioniert alles, so weit so gut. Der Lüfter ist nun vorne und zieht Luft ins Gehäuse rein, Prozessorlüfter der den dicken Block kühlt müsste es hinten quasi wieder rauspusten. Da ich dachte da nun eine Zirkulation im Gehäuse besteht, habe ich meine Seitenwand wieder dran gemacht (War vorher immer offen) Nun hat sich die Temperatur des CPUs um 5-6 Grad erhöht. (Vorher im normalen Betrieb ca. 25-27C) Hat die Seitenwand so einen massiven Unterschied gemacht oder fehlt einfach hinterm Kühlerblock einfach noch der Lüfter der alles entgültig ausm PC rauszieht?

2. Frage wäre, bei dem Programm SpeedFan, wo sehe ich ob ich ihn nun verstellen kann? Und wieso ist bei der GPU Temp2: -128C?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, das reicht. Speedfan benötigst Du  nicht, es reicht, im Bios eine Lüfterkurve nach Bedarf einzustellen oder  über das Gigabyte Programm "Easy Tune" die Lüfter einzustellen:
> Downloads zum Board: GA-H81M-D2V (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE



Da Blick ich auch nicht genau durch, mehr als OC finde ich da nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich entschuldige mich für die vielen Fragen und für die Unwissenheit


----------



## KnSN (20. September 2017)

*AW: GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter Ã¼ber Netzteil betreiben*



Denno schrieb:


> Hat die Seitenwand so einen massiven Unterschied gemacht oder fehlt einfach hinterm Kühlerblock einfach noch der Lüfter der alles entgültig ausm PC rauszieht?



Eine simple Faustformel besagt: "So viel Luft rein wie raus!" 
Verstehe ich das in Deinem Fall richtig, so führt ein Lüfter die Luft zu und kein einziger diese ab: "Das bedeutet Wärmestau"! 
Es ist wichtiger die Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu ziehen, demzufolge ist dieser einzige Gehäuselüfter an dem Heck besser angebracht, denn durch die Saugwirkung holt sich dieser Lüfter sowieso die Luft heran, von der sogleich der CPU-Kühler profitiert. 



Denno schrieb:


> 2. Frage wäre, bei dem Programm SpeedFan, wo sehe ich ob ich ihn nun verstellen kann? Und wieso ist bei der GPU Temp2: -128C?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Üblich konfiguriert man das Lüfter-Tempo hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber diese Methode hat den Nachteil, dass es die Lüfter bis ans Maximum antreibt, sobald der Schwellenwert der minimalen Temperatur für das jeweils zugewiesene Gerät überschritten oder in mindestens erzielt ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie schnell die Lüfter Herauf- und Herabregeln hängt davon ab, wie der Wert für die Delta-Linie für die sogenannte Lüfterkennlinie bestimmt ist: Umso niedriger der Wert gesetzt ist, desto schneller steigt das Tempo der Lüfter an beziehungsweise desto schneller sinkt das Tempo ab. Standard ist der im Screenshot vorgegebene "10". Diesen zu verändern lohnt isch nicht, im Normalfall, weil eine zu schnelle Regelung als störender empfunden wird, zudem tut es den Lüftern in weniger gut, und eine zu langsame Regelung führt nur dazu, dass die von den Geräten erzeugte Abwärme aufstaut, ehe die Lüfter auf Touren gekommen sind. Der Hersteller gibt also schon das Optimum vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Je nach Software existieren noch die sogenannten "Spin-Up-Time" und die "Spin-Down-Time", zu Deutsch also die Anlaufzeit und die Ablaufzeit: Gemeint ist die Reaktionszeit, in welcher eine Lüfter-Steuereinheit auf die Veränderlichkeit der zugewiesenen Temperatur eines Gerätes reagiert. Auf diese Weise kann verhindert werden, dass die Lüfter nicht stetig auf eine kleine Temperaturveränderung reagieren, sondern sie ihr Drehmoment beibehalten. Tatsächlich ähnelt diese Methodik der sogenannten Hysteresis nicht nur, nein, sie folgt nach demselben Prinzip! 


In welchem Betriebsmodus ein jeweiliger Controller und dessen Transistoren angesteuert sind kann über diesen Knotenpunkt bestimmt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An diesem Punkt lässt sich die Modalität konfigurieren, also ob die Steuerung und somit die Regelung von einem Anschluss (Transistor) über das Low-Pin Count Input/Output Interface des Mainboards erfolgt (Thermal Cruise) oder ob SpeedFan die Kontrolle übernehmen soll, entweder nach der Intel Smart Fan IV Technology oder im Alleingang, den sogenannten "Manual"*-Modus. 

_*Der Betriebsmodus "Manual" ist die Definition von einem Hardware Thermal Control und von einem Active Thermal Control des Herstellers Nuvoton. Das Intelligent Thermal Control der Hersteller ITE Tech. Inc. und Fintek Industry Co., Ltd. spezifiert die manuelle Steuerübergabe als "Software Controlled"._ 


Die Lüfterkurve ist das Ziel der von mir angeratenen Methode, um die Drehzahlen der Lüfter nach den einzelnen Temperaturbereichen der Geräte zu variieren und zu drosseln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Lüfterkurve erlaubt es, dass je nach einer erzielten Temperatur der jeweilige Lüfter an dem jeweiligen Controller eine gezielte Temperatur erreicht und diese nicht übertritt, solange der Übergangspunkt zu einer veränderten, bestimmten Temperatur erzielt ist. 

Selbstverständlich müssen diese Controller manuell eingerichtet werden, andernfalls bleibt dieser Reiter leer. Zum Einrichten wählt man einen Profil-Namen für den jeweiligen Controller oder die daran angeschlossenen Lüfter, daraufhin aktiviert man "Controlled speed", sozusagen das Äquivalent zu "Automatische Variation" aus dem Reiter "Geschwindigkeiten", und weist in dem Feld daneben einen Transistor zu, an dessem Anschluss der gewünschte Lüfter angepasst werden soll. Des Weiteren weist man unter "Temperatures" ein oder mehrere Geräte zu, nach welchen der ausgewählte Anschluss geregelt werden soll. Nun genügt nur noch ein Klick auf das gerade hinzugefügte Gerät und schon lässt sich inmittem dem "Fan Control"-Fenster für die jeweilis gewünschte Temperatur die Schrittgeschwindigkeit für den Lüfter festelgen: Sind mehrere Geräte hinzugefügt, nach denen der Anschluss geregelt sein soll, ist dieser Schritt mit einem Klick auf das jeweilige Gerät zu widerholen - Das ist die Lüfterkurve. 


Auf diese simple Methode kann man die Lüfter für die normale Nutzung des Computers auf ein erwünschtes Niveau regulieren, ohne dass in einem Ernstfall die Kühlleistung unzureichend ausfällt, weil ab einer erzielten, kritischen Temperatur, welche man bestimmt hat, die Lüfter ihre Leistungsreserve ausspielen können. 



Der namentliche Sensor "Temp2" ist eine Diode oder eine Phase, die wie auf vielen anderen Mainboards ebenso nur Unsinn ist, weil es entweder ein unabgestimmter Algorithmus seitens dem LPCIO ist, oder weil der Messpunkt eine zu große Entfernung zurücklegt, was auf eine Phase hindeutet, ergo Phasenverschiebung. Jedenfalls kannst Du diesen Sensor ausblenden, denn diesen braucht keiner!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter über Netzteil betreiben*



Denno schrieb:


> ...Hat die Seitenwand so einen massiven Unterschied gemacht oder fehlt einfach hinterm Kühlerblock einfach noch der Lüfter der alles entgültig ausm PC rauszieht?


Ist die Seitenwand offen, braucht es keine Lüfter, die rein pusten oder raus, es ist immer kalte Umgebungsluft im Gehäuse. Aber wie sieht es aus? Wie laut wird es? Es kommt Staub rein. Der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler bläst nichts raus, da kommt hinten nichts mehr an. Der Lüfter vorne ist ganz nett, abr hinten wäre er effektiver, zwei Lüfter, vorne und hinren würden weiter helfen. Was hast Du überhaupt für eine Grafikkarte? Wo im Gehäuse sitzt das Netzteil. Ein einfaches Foto mit geöffnetem Seitenteil würde eine Beratung ermöglichen


Denno schrieb:


> .2. Frage wäre, bei dem Programm SpeedFan, wo sehe ich ob ich ihn nun verstellen kann? Und wieso ist bei der GPU Temp2: -128C?


Das Programm Speedfan habe ich nie verstanden, außerdem kennt es immer weniger Mainboards und zeigt bei unbekannten irgendwelche Werte an. Darum empfehl ich das Gigabyte Tool Easy Tune, dass kennt die Sensoren Deines Mainboards.



KnSN schrieb:


> Eine simple Faustformel besagt: "So viel Luft rein wie raus!"


Das ist doch nur Foren-Blödsinn. Es geht immer soviel raus wie rein, wie denn sonst? In der Regel ist bei zwei Lüftern die Anordnung hinten und Oben hinten am effektivsten auf die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU bezogen, andere Komponenten werden mit anderen Lüfteranordnungen kühler, z.B. vorne eingebaute HDD. Wenn es oben aber keine Lüfteröffnung gibt, bringt auch der einblasende Lüfter vorne etwas. 



Denno schrieb:


> .Da Blick ich auch nicht genau durch, mehr als OC finde ich da nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist auch kompliziert, keine Sorgen, gar nichts ist in der heutigen "Wir sind total intuitiv Zeit" irgendwie selbsterklärend, so man nicht in der verqueeren Denk- und Schreibweise von Programmieren lebt. Was sehen wie auf dem Bild?
*1. Smart Quick Boost* erlaubt Dir übertakten, wäre in der Tat spannent, ob Dein Board als H81 die CPU übertaktet. Wenn Du willst, kann man das ausprobieren, aber ich würde davon erstmal die Finger lassen. Wenn Du mehr Leistung benötigst, können wir darauf zurpck kommen
*2. Advanced CPU OC* erlaubt die das manuelle Übertakten. Hat auch nichts mit Lüftern zu tun, sondern ist die feinere Einstellung von dem, was unter Punkt 1. automatisch mit dem Holzhammer gemacht wird
3. *Advanced DDR OC* erlaubt das übertakten des RAM, auch nett und hilfreich, aber nicht das, worum es geht

*Hier mal eine genaue Erklärung:*
GIGABYTE Latest 9 Series Software Utilities
Du musst in den Bereich "System information Viewer", das mag ein Teil von Easy Tune sein, oder ein zweites Utility-Tool


----------

